# Show me your cooler setups in your boats



## bikerider (May 15, 2019)

As the title states, I am requesting pictures of you guys' cooler setups in your boats. I have a 12 ft tin and am getting more serious about keeping the fish I catch, hence the request. Please and thank you.


----------



## LDUBS (May 15, 2019)

I think you are probably looking for built-in coolers. Don't have one of those or pictures. 

I currently use a 28 quart Igloo Sea Breeze cooler ($15 cheapie) that I got a Walmart. I have 9 8oz water plastic water bottles that I keep in the freezer. They fit perfectly in the bottom of the cooler. They pretty much last all day. When I get home I toss them back in the freezer. I'm actually looking to get the next size up for a little more room. 

I always have a bunch of 13 gal plastic trash bags on the boat. I put my catch in a bag and then in the cooler so I don't get slime on my baloney sandwiches. I also have one of those insulated bags (from Costco). I use that if I catch something that is too big for the igloo. Sadly, that doesn't happen often. 

Advantage is I can move it around so it is out of the way. I would like a built-in cooler but the way my boat is there just isn't a good way to do that.


----------



## bikerider (May 15, 2019)

Actually I was hoping for a picture or information about setups like yours. That's smart to use water bottles as ice blocks.


----------



## gnappi (May 15, 2019)

Since the front bench on on Lowe is unused I have an Igloo "ringleader" soft sided cooler that I fix on the seat with the carry handles with bungee cords. The top has a vel-cro access door so you don't have to open the top to put smaller fish in.

I disliked the Key West color it came in and took spray cans to it


----------



## uttexas (May 15, 2019)

70Qt Coleman Extreme from Walmart



uttexas said:


> Might give you some ideas
> Cooler, netting, closed cell foam kitchen mat, ratchet straps purchased at Wmart
> Closed cell foam flooring, PVC board, Lexel purchased at Lowes
> Rod holders purchased at Academy sports





uttexas said:


>


----------



## uttexas (May 15, 2019)

Rod holders screwed into PVC board
PVC board with rod holders attached then Lexeled onto cooler and boat


----------



## bikerider (May 15, 2019)

gnappi said:


> Since the front bench on on Lowe is unused I have an Igloo "ringleader" soft sided cooler that I fix on the seat with the carry handles with bungee cords. The top has a vel-cro access door so you don't have to open the top to put smaller fish in.
> 
> I disliked the Key West color it came in and took spray cans to it



It would be nice to have that much capacity, but I am quickly running out of room in mine. How is it to wash that cooler out, being it's canvas?


----------



## bikerider (May 15, 2019)

I like how multi purpose your cooler is, uttexas. I wish I had the room comfortably for one that size. I've had one similar to this one pictured but I don't know how many fish it would hold after you add ice. The thing I do like about it is it is small enough to fit in the bow and is the perfect size to tuck away under the bow deck I'm going to build.


----------



## gnappi (May 15, 2019)

bikerider said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> > Since the front bench on on Lowe is unused I have an Igloo "ringleader" soft sided cooler that I fix on the seat with the carry handles with bungee cords. The top has a vel-cro access door so you don't have to open the top to put smaller fish in.
> ...



The insides are a thick vinyl / plastic. It washes up in a jiffy. 

It's the only cooler I found that is longer than high and deep and will hold L-O-N-G fish like 10+ pound snakeheads. The green is DQ'd but the white "marine" model @ 22"wide x 10" x 10" is still available.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/igloo-marine-ultra-36-can-console-cooler-17iglumrnltr36cncodr/17iglumrnltr36cncodr


----------



## bikerider (May 16, 2019)

gnappi said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > gnappi said:
> ...



Thanks for the link. I had to ask about cleaning the fish slime out of it haha.


----------



## jethro (May 16, 2019)

I just use a Yeti Tundra 65 sitting in the back of the boat. My fish usually go in the deadwell. That's a livewell but we can't possess live fish here in NH or Maine, so I call it a deadwell!


----------



## LDUBS (May 16, 2019)

gnappi said:


> It's the only cooler I found that is longer than high and deep and will hold L-O-N-G fish like 10+ pound snakeheads. The green is DQ'd but the white "marine" model @ 22"wide x 10" x 10" is still available.



Those kind of dimensions are what I'm looking for too, but in a hard sided cooler. They don't seem to exist.


----------



## bikerider (May 16, 2019)

jethro said:


> That's a livewell but we can't possess live fish here in NH or Maine, so I call it a deadwell!



:lol: :lol:


----------



## bikerider (May 16, 2019)

What do you guys think about using a cooler bag like this one? https://www.walmart.com/ip/50-Can-Insulated-Cooler-Tote-Sea-Turtle-Green/608036158 I like that it could be folded over and tucked away in the boat when not in use and would save some space.


----------



## enwez (May 16, 2019)

bikerider said:


> What do you guys think about using a cooler bag like this one? https://www.walmart.com/ip/50-Can-Insulated-Cooler-Tote-Sea-Turtle-Green/608036158 I like that it could be folded over and tucked away in the boat when not in use and would save some space.



I guess it all depends on your needs. The one you link pretty much trades insulation for space/convenience. If you need to keep ice solid for 8+ hours then it will not work. If you just want your drinking water to not be warm after a few hours then it will be fine. It looks a lot more convenient then the thicker hard shell options, but its a trade-off.


----------



## bikerider (May 16, 2019)

enwez said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think about using a cooler bag like this one? https://www.walmart.com/ip/50-Can-Insulated-Cooler-Tote-Sea-Turtle-Green/608036158 I like that it could be folded over and tucked away in the boat when not in use and would save some space.
> ...



I was thinking of it for keeping the caught fish in and keeping them cool until I could get home. I have a different soft side cooler I keep my food and drinks in. I would probably need it to stay cool for 6 hours give or take at most including travel time. I wonder if there are better versions of what I posted that would work for what I need.


----------



## LDUBS (May 16, 2019)

This is the one I mentioned earlier. It is about 24" wide. I take it for times when the fish won't fit in my smaller cooler -- have yet to use it.  

It is certainly not of expedition quality and can't say it is any better than what you showed. It isn't super insulated. I think it is intended for taking frozen foods home from the grocery store. I think it would keep your catch cool for a day of fishing if you load it with ice. I actually got this one at Sam's Club instead of Costco. Cost was $6 or $7. 

BTW, I understand your earlier comment about ease of cleaning the fish slime off the inside. Again, that is why I put my catch in a large trash bag and then in the cooler. I can easily fit a limit in one 13 gal trash bag. If it ever happens that I can't, that will be a good day! :LOL2:


----------



## jethro (May 16, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> I take it for times when the fish won't fit in my smaller cooler -- have yet to use it.



I like your optimism though!!


----------



## bikerider (May 16, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> If it ever happens that I can't, that will be a good day! :LOL2:



I know, right? What a problem to have. :LOL2: 

That's good to know. Maybe I will adopt your method and bring a garbage bag with me, plenty of ice and a cooler bag like yours. Does your cooler bag sweat or leak? I had one a long time ago and after the ice started to melt inside it would start leaking out of the bottom. I never knew if it was a defective product or just the nature of those type of bags.


----------



## LDUBS (May 16, 2019)

bikerider said:


> Does your cooler bag sweat or leak? I had one a long time ago and after the ice started to melt inside it would start leaking out of the bottom. I never knew if it was a defective product or just the nature of those type of bags.



Aw, that is a good question. I really haven't used it yet so can't say for sure how it would hold up. It is a cheapie, so who knows. I sure don't want it leaking all over the place.


----------



## gnappi (May 16, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> > It's the only cooler I found that is longer than high and deep and will hold L-O-N-G fish like 10+ pound snakeheads. The green is DQ'd but the white "marine" model @ 22"wide x 10" x 10" is still available.
> ...



I too was looking for one with hard sides, and you're right, AFAIK they do not exist. When I literally bumped into this one I said to myself...

"Self, if you happen to lose balance on your tinny and fall on a cooler would you rather that soft side break the fall or have a hard cooler jammed into your ribcage?" 

I went home with the soft sided one, it's very light also a major plus an a weight restricted 10' tin boat.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (May 17, 2019)

Since you are going to put a deck in anyway. Get a cooler twice as big as you think you're going to need and cut out the deck so the cooler sits flush with it. If you cover the deck with carpeting, cover the cooler lid too. That's it, easy breezy


----------



## bikerider (May 18, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> Since you are going to put a deck in anyway. Get a cooler twice as big as you think you're going to need and cut out the deck so the cooler sits flush with it. If you cover the deck with carpeting, cover the cooler lid too. That's it, easy breezy



I'm planning on just a small bow deck that covers from the back of the front seat to the bow. I like the idea of a built in cooler, but if it were removable easily so I could clean it that would be all the better. There's limited space where I intend to put the deck so if I could find a hard sided cooler that was taller than it was long it would probably work.


----------



## uttexas (May 18, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> > It's the only cooler I found that is longer than high and deep and will hold L-O-N-G fish like 10+ pound snakeheads. The green is DQ'd but the white "marine" model @ 22"wide x 10" x 10" is still available.
> ...



Check out the Coleman Party Stacker
Looks close to those dimensions


----------



## LDUBS (May 18, 2019)

UTTexas, that one sure got my attention. You could stack two, one for fish and one for other stuff, and still not be bigger than a single 28 quart cooler. Unfortunately, the max interior dimension is just over 16". I'm looking for closer to 24". Probably going to just bite the bullet and get a cheap 48 quart cooler -- Walmart here I come!


----------



## Jebber (May 20, 2019)

Dunno if this helps any - I've got an 18' Sea Ark. One cooler on the back serves as my leaning post/ seat / food & drink.

Cooler up front for fish & sitting.

Both are the Academy/Magellan 70qt Yeti knock offs.


----------



## bikerider (May 20, 2019)

I wish my boat was setup to accept something like your cooler/seat/seat rest setup. I like the dual usage idea. That's a nice boat you've got by the way. Looks comfortable to fish out of all day.


----------



## bikerider (May 20, 2019)

I was at walmart grabbing a few things and ran accross the cooler bag mentioned earlier in the thread. The label on it says it is leak proof unless turned upside down. I couldn't resist getting it for $5. I am going to fill it with ice and test it out to see how long it lasts and how cold it will stay. :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## enwez (May 20, 2019)

bikerider said:


> I was at walmart grabbing a few things and ran accross the cooler bag mentioned earlier in the thread. The label on it says it is leak proof unless turned upside down. I couldn't resist getting it for $5. I am going to fill it with ice and test it out to see how long it lasts and how cold it will stay. :mrgreen: :shock:



Let us know how it goes! Take note of the temp outside that day, and if it's in mostly direct sun, or covered. I'm just curious...


----------



## ProduceMan (May 21, 2019)

Haven't bought one yet, but I think this would be a cool strap it in when you need it cooler/seat. https://www.amazon.com/Wise-Outdoors-Hunting-Insulated-Cooler/dp/B00EI57F5Q


----------



## bird35 (May 21, 2019)

I don't know if this will of interest to you, but I keep my fish in a fish basket until I'm ready to go home.

When I move spots I put the basket in the boat. 

When I troll and fish I let it float.

The fish stay alive until I get back to the boat ramp so I can keep my fish cooler in the truck and have my food and drink cooler in my boat.


----------



## LDUBS (May 21, 2019)

bird35 said:


> I don't know if this will of interest to you, but I keep my fish in a fish basket until I'm ready to go home.
> 
> When I move spots I put the basket in the boat.
> 
> ...



What you describe is not legal here in California. The intent is to avoid any upgrading. Once you have your limit here, you can't even do catch & release.


----------



## bikerider (May 21, 2019)

enwez said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > I was at walmart grabbing a few things and ran accross the cooler bag mentioned earlier in the thread. The label on it says it is leak proof unless turned upside down. I couldn't resist getting it for $5. I am going to fill it with ice and test it out to see how long it lasts and how cold it will stay. :mrgreen: :shock:
> ...



I will post up my results. I am testing it now in the house, seeing how long ice will last in there by itself.


----------



## bikerider (May 21, 2019)

ProduceMan said:


> Haven't bought one yet, but I think this would be a cool strap it in when you need it cooler/seat. https://www.amazon.com/Wise-Outdoors-Hunting-Insulated-Cooler/dp/B00EI57F5Q



Your link isn't showing up.


----------



## bikerider (May 21, 2019)

bird35 said:


> I don't know if this will of interest to you, but I keep my fish in a fish basket until I'm ready to go home.
> 
> When I move spots I put the basket in the boat.
> 
> ...



That's interesting. I've never heard of that method.


----------



## bikerider (May 21, 2019)

[/quote]

What you describe is not legal here in California. The intent is to avoid any upgrading. Once you have your limit here, you can't even do catch & release.
[/quote]

That's a bummer  I imagine that kind of puts a cap on your day quickly.


----------



## LDUBS (May 21, 2019)

What you describe is not legal here in California. The intent is to avoid any upgrading. Once you have your limit here, you can't even do catch & release.
[/quote]

That's a bummer  I imagine that kind of puts a cap on your day quickly.
[/quote]


Well, not for me cause I don't get limits that quickly -- haha. 

Seriously, once you hit a limit and you want to continue fishing you have to move to another species. There is an exception for approved black bass tourneys, where catches can be kept in live wells and upgraded during the tournament.


----------



## ProduceMan (May 21, 2019)

bikerider said:


> ProduceMan said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't bought one yet, but I think this would be a cool strap it in when you need it cooler/seat. https://www.amazon.com/Wise-Outdoors-Hunting-Insulated-Cooler/dp/B00EI57F5Q
> ...



try this one https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wise-5613-252-Super-Sport-Seat-Break-Up-Camo-with-ODG-Shell/28875794


----------



## bikerider (May 22, 2019)

That's pretty cool, Produceman. I could see that working in a variety of boat setups.


----------



## bikerider (May 22, 2019)

I put a tray of ice cubes in my cooler bag sitting on the kitchen table and zipped it shut then set the timer to see how long they would last. At the 6 1/2 hour mark they were still not all the way dissolved. Pretty promising results for just testing it out in the house. The next time I head out fishing I am going to load it up with a bunch of ice and see how it does.


----------



## enwez (May 22, 2019)

bikerider said:


> I put a tray of ice cubes in my cooler bag sitting on the kitchen table and zipped it shut then set the timer to see how long they would last. At the 6 1/2 hour mark they were still not all the way dissolved. Pretty promising results for just testing it out in the house. The next time I head out fishing I am going to load it up with a bunch of ice and see how it does.



Good to hear. I have been told by others that putting the cooler in the freezer the night before greatly increases its ability to keep ice frozen, as the cooler will already be as cold as the ice. I've never tried it because I can't fit my cooler in my freezer... but you probably could fit the soft sided one in. Maybe it will help?


----------



## bikerider (May 22, 2019)

enwez said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > I put a tray of ice cubes in my cooler bag sitting on the kitchen table and zipped it shut then set the timer to see how long they would last. At the 6 1/2 hour mark they were still not all the way dissolved. Pretty promising results for just testing it out in the house. The next time I head out fishing I am going to load it up with a bunch of ice and see how it does.
> ...



That's a great idea. I will definitely do that the night before I head out fishing.


----------



## ppine (May 31, 2019)

I have a small Igloo marine cooler around 28 quarts for lunch and a couple of beverages near the transom where it is not in the way. 
In the bow I have a regular 60 quart Igloo marine cooler for keeping fish. It is secured to the bow rails with a couple of bungee cords.


----------



## bikerider (Jun 12, 2019)

Well the day finally came for me to test out the cooler bag. I have to say, I am very impressed with it. I started at 8am, had an hour drive to the lake and was on the water until 2pm and ended up emptying the cooler bag around 3:30pm. It kept my catch chilled and didn't leak a drop. I'm very satisfied with it, especially for a whopping $5 :mrgreen: :lol: It was quite sunny out that day as well.


----------



## ruffhunter (Jun 23, 2019)

fish basket is common here in Ohio. Most people cut and add a pool noodle inside the top of the basket to keep it afloat. I transfer my fish to a 5 gallon bucket with a lid. Then from a cooler in my vehicle I keep a frozen reusable food container (liter or larger) of ice and dump on the fish. Plus a 2 liter bottle of very cold water for the ride home. Sometimes if i have any leftover cubed ice, i always toss it in a ziplock and add it for the fish.


----------



## coloradowalt (Jul 26, 2019)

45qt mounted on the bow of my Grizzly 1860.


----------



## bikerider (Jul 27, 2019)

Your image isn't showing up. Can you repost it?


----------



## Patrick01 (Sep 28, 2022)

I just came across this topic and was just having a problem attaching my cooler to my boat. I was able to get some tips. Thanks!


----------

